# Up to par?



## stefwills (31 Oct 2007)

Hi, I will be handing my ROTP application in to the recruiting centre within the next few days. I suffered in high school due to several family mishaps and two deaths. Basically, I lost focus on what I REALLY wanted, I wanted ROTP, and still do. I am currently attending college taking a Pre-Nursing prep course for University next year. My average floats around 80% and I play competitive sports, I am my program student president, I was the recipient of an award from the Governor General a few back, and I am an overall well rounded person. I was wondering, being a Senior Applicant, will my high school marks play a major role in my acceptance?


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

All HS marks will be assessed, however, if you've done well in post-sec don't sweat it!


----------



## Lumber (31 Oct 2007)

Dude seriously. A roughly 80% average, you play sports, you are involved in a leadership role in a student body organization, and an award from the GG? Don't sweat it. They will look at your HS marks, just as MedTech says, but it won't be all important. If only we had more well rounded cadets round these parts. Cheers, good luck, and hopefully see you 'round the campus.

TDV


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

Lumber my boy, he may not be going to RMC, after all ROTP includes the CiviU types but in all honesty best of luck to you!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 Oct 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> Dude seriously. A roughly 80% average, you play sports, you are involved in a leadership role in a student body organization, and an award from the GG? Don't sweat it. They will look at your HS marks, just as MedTech says, but it won't be all important. If only we had more well rounded cadets round these parts. Cheers, good luck, and hopefully see you 'round the campus.
> 
> TDV



I'm not quite sure that selection works that way any more. I just finished with my ROTP application today, and during the interview it was explained to me that acceptance to RMC/ROTP is based purely on marks and the essay you submit (academic potential), not your military potential. Military potential is now calculated at the end of first year to decide what trade you will be accepted into. While being involved is great, it does not fully come into play until the end of first year.


----------



## stefwills (31 Oct 2007)

If you're right, that it quite unfortunate. I have extensive leadership experience, alot of teamworking skills from playing competitive sports, and award from the Governor General, but because I suffer a little more in the classroom, I will not be accepted? Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the military is also good at bringing the highest potential out of their members? I know I have what it takes, marks or not, so I will continue with my application.


----------



## IntlBr (31 Oct 2007)

I'm submitting my application this Friday.  I sure hope it isn't all marks - I've got a 75 Average over the last two years of university, and am very involved with the extra-curriculars, but Its still a bit disconcerting.

Any advice on how to answer the "Questions" section?  Should that be me answering A, B, and C - or should it be an essay, as it seemed GGHG_Cadet implied?


----------



## stefwills (31 Oct 2007)

And also, there is no way my trade could be decided at the end of my first year. I plan on attending Civie U for the Nursing program. Also, when I was at the CFRC in Ottawa, I specifically asked what the academic requirements were, full aware of the answer. He did inform me that marks were a big factor, but not the only factor. Contrary to what GGHG_Cadet said, the recruiter emphasized that they look for a more well rounded candidate with well developped physical fitness, leadership qualities, and an overall motivation and desire to become an Officer in the CF.


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

Keeping in mind that NOTHING and I mean NOTHING on this site that is said is anywhere NEAR gospil. Another words the only way you'll know for sure is to contact CFRC (which you have) and apply. RMC requirements are alittle different. Like I said good luck, and stop worrying about it.


----------



## stefwills (31 Oct 2007)

Thanks MedTech. I hear what you're saying. ROTP has been my motivation for some time now. I'm still going to worry about getting in, it's natural, but it's nice to have people, such as yourself, come in here and re assure us!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 Oct 2007)

stefwills said:
			
		

> And also, there is no way my trade could be decided at the end of my first year. I plan on attending Civie U for the Nursing program. Also, when I was at the CFRC in Ottawa, I specifically asked what the academic requirements were, full aware of the answer. He did inform me that marks were a big factor, but not the only factor. Contrary to what GGHG_Cadet said, the recruiter emphasized that they look for a more well rounded candidate with well developped physical fitness, leadership qualities, and an overall motivation and desire to become an Officer in the CF.



I was under the same impression until today when I did my interview. The recruiters assured me that I was a good candidate because of my average marks and strong extra-curricular involvement, so I would have a good to average academic potential, and a good military potential. Today in my interview the captain informed me that the selection process for ROTP/RMC this year had changed and he proceeded to list those changes, one of which was the scoring of just academic potential and not the military potential. 

I'm not trying to rain on your parade here, but instead I am just passing along what I was told today, and really wish I had known earlier. All I can say is write a good essay, as that seems to be the other thing that they weigh heavily. Everyone I spoke to at the CFRC told me to take my time and ensure that the essay made me competitive, so I figured it must be important and did my best on it.

Good luck to all those applying.


----------



## tabernac (31 Oct 2007)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I was under the same impression until today when I did my interview. The recruiters assured me that I was a good candidate because of my average marks and strong extracurricular involvement, so I would have a good to average academic potential, and a good military potential. Today in my interview the captain informed me that the selection process for ROTP/RMC this year had changed and he proceeded to list those changes, one of which was the scoring of just academic potential and not the military potential.
> 
> I'm not trying to rain on your parade here, but instead I am just passing along what I was told today, and really wish I had known earlier. All I can say is write a good essay, as that seems to be the other thing that they weigh heavily. Everyone I spoke to at the CFRC told me to take my time and ensure that the essay made me competitive, so I figured it must be important and did my best on it.
> 
> Good luck to all those applying.



Why on earth would they change it??? I submitted my application last Friday, and the WO didn't say a peep about admission being (now) solely based on academics. This does not bode well, my academics are average, but I have a plethora of extracurricular activities. The WO said I would be a competitive applicant (brought in last years marks transcripts) because of my extracurricular. 

Joyous occasion.....


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (31 Oct 2007)

The most frustrating thing for me is how they waited until the interview to tell me about the "new" scoring, and how they are now choosing trades for you at the end of first year and not before you join. It seems as every time I go into the CFRC something changes, first I filled out last years package so then I had to write an essay and fill out an additional section, then when I came back I had to fill out this years package, even though it was word for word the same as last years except for the essay and another section, and now they are telling me acceptance is based on marks, and that I will be accepted into trade groups, not an actual trade. Even now that all my stuff is in, they'll probably contact me because of new changes...


----------



## Shamrock (31 Oct 2007)

Semper Gumby.


----------



## kincanucks (31 Oct 2007)

Stefwills, you are applying for ROTP Civie U not ROTP RMC so stop worrying and wait to see what happens with your application


----------



## Remius (1 Nov 2007)

People should stop panicking.  Your grades and your extracurricular activities are still being taken into account.  Academic potential is the overall factor but your extracurricular activities are also being looked at by RMC.  That's why they have you fill out all that stuff in the ROTP application about sports and interests.  The big difference is the occupation selection where you will be enrolled into an occupational group and not a specific MOSID.  Your performance in first year will have an impact on that.  MOSID will be assigned at the end of your first year.  For programs like Nursing, the selection will be done the same way it always has.  And these changes are not initiated by the recruiting group.  This is RMC's baby.  So yes, expect more changes and live with it.  Or do something else, plenty of people are more than willing to accept the changes and roll with the punches.


----------



## stefwills (2 Nov 2007)

Does anyone know, on average, how many candidates are selected for ROTP Civie U nursing per year?


----------



## kincanucks (2 Nov 2007)

stefwills said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, on average, how many candidates are selected for ROTP Civie U nursing per year?



When I was in the business there were approximately 15-20 spots available each year. Of course the number available each year depends on the requirements of the Nursing Branch.  Check with your local CFRC/D as the numbers should for this year should be available or soon will be.  Good Luck.


----------



## tabernac (2 Nov 2007)

I know that they're taking 60 for MARS, 60 for PLT and 30 for Armour. I remember seeing something in Medical Branch that only had 2 spots. The total (ALL trades) is in the mid 500's.


----------



## IntlBr (2 Nov 2007)

Dropped off my application today - now we commence the waiting game...

Hopefully it'll be more expedient than the PRes app!  I'm not worried, the Det seemed like a very switched-on place.


----------



## DVessey (2 Nov 2007)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure that selection works that way any more. I just finished with my ROTP application today, and during the interview it was explained to me that acceptance to RMC/ROTP is based purely on marks and the essay you submit (academic potential), not your military potential. Military potential is now calculated at the end of first year to decide what trade you will be accepted into. While being involved is great, it does not fully come into play until the end of first year.



I also heard about that change - that MOSID's will only be determined at the end of the year -  I just finished a week of recruiting with the Red & White Club here on PEI. Just because MOSID will not be determined until the end of first year does not mean they don't judge military potential.
I really hate to play in the rumour mill, and also to contradict what a recruiting Capt has told you, but take a step back and think about it. The CF needs *leaders*, not egg heads. If a leader happens to be an egg head, then that's a bonus. I hope that it was just a misunderstanding of the Capt or between you two.


----------



## stefwills (3 Nov 2007)

Another question, I was wondering weither or not I should include originals of awards, certificates, licenses etc... in my ROTP application. I asked a recruiter at the CFRC Ottawa and he told me that I could do that. My father who is retired CF said that theres a chance they might go missing during the whole process? I was going to hand them in, but should I hold off and wait for the interview to bring originals and just supply copies for the aplication?


----------



## medaid (4 Nov 2007)

PHOTO COPIES!!!!!! DO NOT PUT IN ORIGINALS!!!!! There is a chance that your awards will go missing, and to prevent that from ever happening, I would advise you to NOT put in originals.


----------



## stefwills (4 Nov 2007)

Ok thanks. I met with one of my references today to talk about my application (a Chief Petty Officer First Class) and he said he used to do recruiting for the program and he said if I include my originals they will make copies. Ill probably give copies though and bring the originals if they ask for them.


----------



## medaid (4 Nov 2007)

Yup, more then likely they'll ask to see the originals, and they'll just stamp "CERTIFY TRUE COPY" on the photocopies.


----------



## stefwills (16 Nov 2007)

I was in talking to one of the recruiters at the CFRC Ottawa and he clarified this situation for me. The application is NOT based purely on your marks and your essay, those are just the only things sent in to RMC along with the ROTP questionnaire. The rest of your application (awards, reference letters etc..) is kept at the CFRC for the recruiters to evaluate there. Correct me please if this information is wrong, but this is what I was told not one week ago.


----------



## Lumber (16 Nov 2007)

stefwills said:
			
		

> I was in talking to one of the recruiters at the CFRC Ottawa and he clarified this situation for me. The application is NOT based purely on your marks and your essay, those are just the only things sent in to RMC along with the ROTP questionnaire. The rest of your application (awards, reference letters etc..) is kept at the CFRC for the recruiters to evaluate there. Correct me please if this information is wrong, but this is what I was told not one week ago.



CFRG HQ is at CFB Borden. The rest of your ROTP application should go there. They way it used to work, at least the way I was explained it, is that all ROTP applicants files are sent to Borden to see who actually makes the cut to become an OCdt (at least through ROTP). Then, the files of all either all of those who make the cut, or maybe just the best of those, I'm not sure which, get sent to RMC. RMC then has a selection board that sits, sifts through all those applications, and decides who they they want to attend RMC, filling all the required quotas as they go. 

Since some of those quotas used to be based on certain numbers of trades (example, RMC is accepting i.e. 30 Pilots), and since trades aren't being selected until the end of first year, I'm not sure how this is going to affect the acceptance process. Any insight?

Also, as for the whole essay part, I find this slightly humorous, but it also worries me. I have many engineering friends here who are both strong academically and are also strong leaders (at least from what I've seen of them on course). However, these same individuals can't write a decent essay to save their lives. As an artsmen, I've proofread many of their essays for them and absolutely torn them apart. I don't think they've handed me one essay so far that actually had a thesis. 

Maybe they won't put too much emphasis on just how good the essay is, maybe they'll look more at the content. If not, I think RMC could miss out on accepting some very strong, very competent potential officers. Can anyone offer any insight into just how they will be examining and evaluating these essays?

P.S. As per, I've generalized. Not ALL engineers are bad at writing essays, but most engineers here will be the first to laugh and say "what? a thesis? what's that?". They generalize themselves. Don't mean to offend anyone.


----------

